# Ceramic Coatings the debate continues....



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got my 1 year old audi booked in for a correction detail and Ceramic coating using cquartz uk edition by PWPro in Notts. The more I've looked into Ceramic coatings the more confused I've become. The internet forums seem totally split on the subject. Just this week my father-in-law (expert of everything lol) said its a load of hype and not worth it and then I had so work done on my car at a body shop and the guy (who left swirls all over my car) said "they will have your pants down mate, ceramic coatings are rubbish it will be off after a few washes". I'm looking for a coating to help me make my car look good for as much of the time as possible. As a very busy family man I've little time compared to years ago and its this and having a some spare money that has lead me to this point. So money no object are ceramic coatings worth getting and will it do what I want???? The car in question is metallic black and shows the dirt and swirls like crazy.

Thanks in advance for your input guys


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The guy who said a coating will wash off after a few washs is talking utter ********. A decent coating that's maintained will last a couple of years. As your pressed for time then I think a coating is right for you. Coatings do offer more protection in form of marr resistance, you may notice this but it will the coating that's affected and not the paint underneath.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, you've picked an absolute top drawer company to do your Audi Tim. Paul is a proper nice bloke who has years of experience.

In terms of are they worth it, 100% yes from me.

The coating on our BMW made cleaning a doddle and it still looked the nuts nigh on 12mths later when we sold it, no degrading at all in that time imo.

Then again, if you abuse your wash routine, no LSP will last too long.

We now have a coating on the Trophy and again, it looks the nuts, sheets water like nobody's business, beads lovely and my wash routine is a doddle.

You have a black car so it'll look dirty within minutes of you getting it looking nice which is the downside of black, then again, when it is looking nice, it'll look beaut!!

I doubt very much that you'll regret getting it done.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My only experience with using a coating is on my rims......faces and inner barrels.
I believe this to be the harshest environment for a LSP to endure.
I've not come across any wax that has come anywhere near as durable as a coating here.
As I only have time to remove and fully decon my rims once a year I have found coating them with Gtechniq C5 a blessing over the years.
These rims have been on my daily for over 10 years and I'll let you decide whether the yearly coating has done a good job protecting them......
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407628&highlight=Gtechniq


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

if it were me and taking 


> at a body shop and the guy (who left swirls all over my car) said


 into account
owt else they may have offered in the way of advice/opinion would be ignored ,, a body shop leaving swirls all over - do they have a car park or a hitching post for the horses,,,,

i can NOT say about a ceramic coating on paint, 
C4 on trim / C5 on wheels *the same thing* i can , Worth it, wheels are Very easy to clean no matter how bad they get, 
when i did my last car i Didnt take the time/effort to tape the paintwork By the trims i coated with C4, so where i touched the paint was a lot easier to clean (did save having to get into the edges of trim/paintwork though) both applications lasted 2+ years for me


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

wish wash said:


> The guy who said a coating will wash off after a few washs is talking utter ********. A decent coating that's maintained will last a couple of years. As your pressed for time then I think a coating is right for you. Coatings do offer more protection in form of marr resistance, you may notice this but it will the coating that's affected and not the paint underneath.


Totally agree. I went on a training day with a highly regarded detailer known to this forum. We applied GTechniq C1 to a test panel and then tried to remove the coating - it literally had to be wet sanded off! No way a ceramic coating will wash off! :lol:


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

I made a mistake and forgot to buff off a small part the size of a credit card, and yes medium cut and about 29 passes on cquk 3.0


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I have had CQUK on my wife's white car for a little over two years now. Washing correctly is a breeze and it still looks great. Just beginning to see micro marring but only an OCD nutter would see it!

Every other wash I use Reload at 1:5 after the wash and it is still beading beautifully.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

HEADPHONES said:


> My only experience with using a coating is on my rims......faces and inner barrels.
> I believe this to be the harshest environment for a LSP to endure.
> I've not come across any wax that has come anywhere near as durable as a coating here.
> As I only have time to remove and fully decon my rims once a year I have found coating them with Gtechniq C5 a blessing over the years.
> ...


Those wheels look sweet no wonder you look after them so well.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, definitely go for the ceramic coating. I think there's even some that have a 6 year warranty now?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> Yeah, definitely go for the ceramic coating. I think there's even some that have a 6 year warranty now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Gtechniq do :detailer:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

My fathers new BM has a ceramic coating on it applied by the dealer a year ago. The finish looks great and the beading and sheeting is awesome. Any dirt comes off with just a pressure wash. It's ideal for him as he doesn't have the time to fully maintain the car so quick washes now and again, his finish still looks fantastic after a year. I am looking into a product now to help maintain his finish.

Beading by VMBML, on Flickr


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

There is no debate, coatings are technically better in very measurable way, but that doesn't mean they are right for the car owner. If you enjoy waxing, polishing or "messing" a coating will not give you the opportunity for the most part. 

It doesn't matter how many people who don't understand them, say otherwise. A quality coating, applied properly, does not "wash off" or just fail. 

Thats not to say that someone cant apply bad products, or good products badly. Pretending this isn't a problem at the moment would be lying


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

If you like detailing, don't bother. I like a good buffing most weekends, so a ceramic coating negates my theraputic Sundays!

I think it is the latest fad, anyway.....just my opinion, of course.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Pretending this isn't a problem at the moment would be lying


What do you mean by this? what is the problem?



Tifosi said:


> If you like detailing, don't bother. I like a good buffing most weekends, so a ceramic coating negates my theraputic Sundays!
> 
> I think it is the latest fad, anyway.....just my opinion, of course.


My problem is I do like detailing my car but just don't have the time any more but I also do like to have a good looking well cared for car. If having a clean car means going the route of a ceramic coating then at the moment it looks like its the ideal option for me. I'll still need a decent washing routine and I'm under no illusion that the coating will need maintaining so using something like carpro reload will be my buffing therapy what I have the chance.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

He means there's people applying coatings who don't really know what there doing.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

wish wash said:


> He means there's people applying coatings who don't really know what there doing.


I did think about applying one myself but decided on going to a respected pro for this very reason


----------



## lekejian (Oct 15, 2017)

i have c quartz uk 3.0 on my car .but just after driving 120km highway in heavy rain .the beading on the lower panel of door is not like super round ,sheeting is fast but not like day one. the road dirt or grime mixed in water splashing will be very tough even on ceramic coating as well. don't just look at your hood or roof ,those section are the least wear off section ,unless you park it outside for long time and drive little distance every day.

i also read a article it says the sio2 itself is not hydrophobic, when adding something to make coating Hydrophobic! those chemical composition is not inorganic ,so it will wear off after sometime .that's why the ceramic coating has maintenance routine like reload to help it recover beading and sheeting. and people love those eye catch up to proof the protection still in there.

i don't believe any coating can last more than 1 year without any maintenance specially driving lots of highway. the dirt or grime on the road will break down the lower end panel first then rear bumper ,the last will be hood and roof which is the most videos on youtube showing the beading and sheeting to proof the car still under protection


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

lekejian said:


> i have c quartz uk 3.0 on my car .but just after driving 120km highway in heavy rain .the beading on the lower panel of door is not like super round ,sheeting is fast but not like day one. the road dirt or grime mixed in water splashing will be very tough even on ceramic coating as well. don't just look at your hood or roof ,those section are the least wear off section ,unless you park it outside for long time and drive little distance every day.
> 
> i also read a article it says the sio2 itself is not hydrophobic, when adding something to make coating Hydrophobic! those chemical composition is not inorganic ,so it will wear off after sometime .that's why the ceramic coating has maintenance routine like reload to help it recover beading and sheeting. and people love those eye catch up to proof the protection still in there.
> 
> i don't believe any coating can last more than 1 year without any maintenance specially driving lots of highway. the dirt or grime on the road will break down the lower end panel first then rear bumper ,the last will be hood and roof which is the most videos on youtube showing the beading and sheeting to proof the car still under protection


Wash the car with a proper pure shampoo and he beading will return. Dirt will stick to the lower panels whether it's coated or not. Difference is it'll wash off a lot easier and reduce the risk of marring.

Yes coatings will wear off with regular use. And some benefit from top ups, but are they really needed? Not on all coatings. Some are hydrophobic on there own.

I applied gtechniq CSL topped with EXO V2 over two years ago to a couple of panels. I'm no detailer or even weekend warrior, and it was applied outside. It's still performing.

Yes it is nice to regularly use a wax, but family has dictated there is rarely time for that now. So a good wash and wipe down with QD or spray sealant is still a relaxing way to maintain the car


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

I used waxes etc for over twenty years. I has first car done with ceramic 8 years ago, 3 new ones since then, all ceramic coated, none have failed to satisfy me or tempt me to pick up a wax pot again. All still look great. 

Plenty of scope for weekend tinkering too with ceramics. There's more to Detailing than jet waxing imho. 

But, if I had just one weekend toy that was permanently garaged, never Used in wet or wintertime, or driven any distance, then I may just go back to waxing.


----------

